# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Easton LaChappelle

## Airicist

Founder and CEO of Unlimited Tomorrow Inc.

youtube.com/HalfFullEffects

facebook.com/easton.lachappelle

twitter.com/EastonLaChappel

linkedin.com/in/easton-lachappelle-8a373299

"3d Printed Robotic Hand" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Arduino Wireless Animatronic Hand 

 Uploaded on Feb 13, 2011




> This was my science fair for 2011 and this video was also for a contest hosted by Jeremy Blum and Element 14

----------


## Airicist

Arduino Robotic Arm 

 Published on May 31, 2012




> This has been what I have been working on for a while. I took this to the international science fair in Pittsburgh where I took second in the world in engineering. I just finished my Sophomore year in high school and am already working on the next prototype.

----------


## Airicist

3d Printed Robotic Hand [Kickstarter Preview]

----------


## Airicist

Article "Teen's inexpensive 3D-printed prosthetic could aid amputees in the third world"

by Jason Falconer
August 13, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Easton LaChappelle - Montage 

Published on Sep 16, 2013




> This is a montage video of some of my personal videos as well as media interviews over the past 3 years.

----------


## Airicist

3D Printing in Animatronics: Easton LaChappelle at TEDxMileHigh 

Published on Jul 15, 2013




> How is 3D printing changing the future of prosthetic and animatronic limbs? Tinkering with this new technology 17-year old inventor Easton LaChappelle is creating robotic limbs with strength and dexterity beyond human, and will create new models for custom prosthetics in the not-so-distant future.

----------


## Airicist

The teen who made a revolutionary robot arm - BBC News

Published on Dec 13, 2015




> Easton LaChappelle invented a mind controlled robotic arm with Lego, fishing wire and a 3D printer. Could this make prosthetics cheaper?

----------


## Airicist

Easton LaChappelle’s Story: Advancing Affordable and Accessible Prosthetics

Aug 5, 2020




> Seeing a way to improve the design and production of prosthetic limbs, Easton turned to YouTube to learn the core fundamentals of electronics and robotics that would help him create affordable, advanced prosthetic devices that are improving the lives of millions of people through his company, Unlimited Tomorrow.


Article "This Man Learned Robotics on YouTube, Now He’s Creating Affordable 3D Prosthetics For Others"

by Ailsa Ross
August 28, 2020"

----------

